# VOTE: December 2014 Paint Pro of the Month!



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Vote (in the poll above) for the member who you feel best exemplifies knowledge in the field, business experience, contributions to the community, good reputation, and integrity. :thumbup:

These are the final nominations for the December 2014 Paint Pro of the Month!

*ProWallGuy*
http://www.painttalk.com/members/prowallguy-3/

*RCP*
http://www.painttalk.com/members/rcp-63/

*straight_lines*
http://www.painttalk.com/members/straight_lines-593/

*Damon T*
http://www.painttalk.com/members/damon-t-2660/

*TJ Paint*
http://www.painttalk.com/members/tj-paint-3996/

*ATTENTION NOMINEES: Please remember that I need your picture and biography as soon as possible so I can start getting them posted now!*



> "Nominees must be willing to provide a picture (business logo is fine) and a unique biography. Failing to provide these in a timely manner will disqualify the nomination."


*Paint Pro of the Month*
http://www.painttalk.com/paint-pro-of-the-month/

We value our members and strive to find ways to promote them. All featured Paint Pros of the Month receive the following as prizes to receiving this prestigious award.


$350 eGift Card
Featured in our Monthly Newsletter
A custom badge
Their name and company listed in our Paint Pro of the Month page

Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have a bio for straight_lines
http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-straight_lines-29557/


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

*ATTENTION NOMINEES: Please remember that I need your picture and biography as soon as possible so I can start getting them posted now!*


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh brother..not again.

Looks like PWG might need the services of my writing staff.

Ok guys.. Poem-Bio for ProWallGuy ASAP.

Shouldn't be too hard...words that rhyme with "Guy" would include; my, fry, cry, stry, and try.

Make me proud and try not to get yer asses banned in the process. 

TJ, RCP, Damon, let us know if you need help too.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I am in the company of giants.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Oh brother..not again.
> 
> Looks like PWG might need the services of my writing staff.
> 
> ...


OK, I'l start

Vote for me, my name is Tim
I hang paper and paint the trim
On the job I really fly
That's why I am the Pro Wall Guy

I've won some awards
and know where I'm heading towards
no fan of flash and show
living near the big muddy Mo


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi,

I'm PWG. I've been keeping these knuckle heads in line since the beginning. What else is there to say?

Oh...and thanks for your votes.

PWG


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Good stuff here


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Good stuff here


Really?

CApainter's didn't even rhyme!


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Steve Richards said:


> Really?
> 
> CApainter's didn't even rhyme!


That would be sarcasm Steven.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

I see.
So you decided to take this important opportunity for the Steve Richards writing staff© to shine, and use it to mess around instead.

Your poor teachers. I bet during the grade school Christmas concerts, while everyone was trying their hardest to stay in key and remember the words to Rudolf, you were the kid in the back farting and laughing.


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

He's Pro Wall Guy
He barely has to try
He cashes his check
Before the "Glue" is dry


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Gwarel said:


> He's Pro Wall Guy
> He barely has to try
> He cashes his check
> Before the "Glue" is dry


It's adheasive :jester


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

journeymanPainter said:


> It's adheasive :jester


paste( in this case) works better yet almost still rhymes


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The Pro Wall Guy is a man amongst boys
He works hard to buy the newest toys
A bad ass mod at painttalk
If your a dick he'll send you for a walk
Always lurking in the shadows
Waiting to send you to the painttalk gallows
Then like Thor he swings his massive ban hammer
Find yourself in the 30 day slammer
All in all he's a real nice guy
Just ask Schmidt he'll tell you why
Pro of the month ain't no thang
One of these days he'll win this thing.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice.
Pretty slim pickin's in here
I think maybe once PWG sees what might get posted as his bio, he'll find a few minutes to type something up.


----------



## Paradigmzz (May 5, 2010)

I found Tims bio online. Ill post if for him:


Hi. My name is Timothy Wallguy. Im a Taurus and like long walks on the beach. I enjoy a nice glass of red wine. Looking for a kindred spirit to share in my forever happiness. I love children and want to have one with you.



 Wait, wrong bio. My bad:blink:


----------



## Gwarel (May 8, 2012)

journeymanPainter said:


> It's adheasive :jester


I thought it was adhesive.....:jester:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have a bio for ProWallGuy!
http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-prowallguy-31042/


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Steve Richards said:


> Oh brother..not again.
> 
> Looks like PWG might need the services of my writing staff.
> 
> ...



Hey I posted my video bio already! Do I need to transpose it ? If so I will.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> Hey I posted my video bio already! Do I need to transpose it ? If so I will.


I am the only one to vote for you so far this round.


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

We have Damon's bio!
http://www.painttalk.com/f32/featured-pro-damon-t-31058/


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

Vote Now! :thumbup:


----------



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/congratulations-december-2014-paint-pro-month-prowallguy-31138/


----------

